# I Got More Responses With An Anime Girl Profile Pic



## ___- (Feb 16, 2018)

All you fat trannies don't pay attention to me without an anime girl profile pic. 
What I have to say is important dammit. Anime profile pic or not. 
Did you all OD on soylent or something? 
Niggers.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 16, 2018)

Be more kawaii, bitch.


----------



## ___- (Feb 16, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Be more kawaii, bitch.


brb cutting off my dick


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 16, 2018)

Also that avatar is just scary as hell.  I'm cowering in fear just looking at it.  People are probably just afraid of you now.


----------



## JSGOTI (Feb 16, 2018)

Is that a Porg dildo?


----------



## ___- (Feb 16, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Also that avatar is just scary as hell.  I'm cowering in fear just looking at it.  People are probably just afraid of you now.








I porgpost because reddit.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 16, 2018)

You should go back to the anime girl.  Or a cute kitty.  Or anything other than that.


----------



## JSGOTI (Feb 16, 2018)

___- said:


> I porgpost because reddit.


----------



## ___- (Feb 16, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> You should go back to the anime girl.  Or a cute kitty.  Or anything other than that.


ok


----------



## Piss Clam (Feb 16, 2018)

Wrong site. Try craigslist. Also any anime avatar just alerts people that you are a faggot. It's like the neck and forehead tattoo's. Nothing says I'm a civililzed person than some faggot tattoo or eye/nose piercing.


----------



## JSGOTI (Feb 16, 2018)

___- said:


> ok


Waifu is not HD. Unacceptable.


----------



## RG 448 (Feb 16, 2018)

___- said:


> All you fat trannies don't pay attention to me without an anime girl profile pic.


What I’m hearing is you’ve already solved your problem.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Feb 16, 2018)

She got that big forehead.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Feb 16, 2018)

0/10 would bang, Get a better waifu.


----------



## Globe (Feb 16, 2018)

___- said:


> All you fat trannies don't pay attention to me without an anime girl profile pic.
> What I have to say is important dammit. Anime profile pic or not.



you know, i think you might be on to something here. I wanna give that a shot but i'm too committed to my boognish avatar.


 
ya'll think this is a good compromise or should i add some blush to the cheeks


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Feb 16, 2018)

I'll be legitimately surprised if your avatar's _not_ from a hentai/eroge.


----------



## IV 445 (Feb 16, 2018)

___- said:


> All you fat trannies don't pay attention to me without an anime girl profile pic.
> What I have to say is important dammit. Anime profile pic or not.
> Did you all OD on soylent or something?
> Niggers.


Post bobs an vagine


----------



## Unsuspecting Koala Bear (Feb 16, 2018)

Globe said:


> ya'll think this is a good compromise or should i add some blush to the cheeks


the boognish is great, although i like where you're goin here
go for some blush maybe even a sweat drop


----------



## NeverHappened (Feb 16, 2018)

Real waifus have an z-axis


----------



## HY 140 (Feb 16, 2018)

weeb faggot


----------



## 0 2 (Feb 16, 2018)

Globe said:


> you know, i think you might be on to something here. I wanna give that a shot but i'm too committed to my boognish avatar.
> View attachment 384279
> ya'll think this is a good compromise or should i add some blush to the cheeks


"Make your avatar anime" actually sounds like it would be a good thread.


----------



## CWCchange (Feb 16, 2018)

Show us your dick, and we'll all remember you and reply to your threads.


----------



## Globe (Feb 16, 2018)

_01 said:


> "Make your avatar anime" actually sounds like it would be a good thread.


Say no more, fam 

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/weab-up-your-avatar.39567/


----------



## millais (Mar 11, 2018)

Isn't the anime waifu avatar part of the basic internet commenter starter pack these days?


----------



## Joan Nyan (Mar 12, 2018)

I refuse to associate with anyone who doesn't have an anime profile picture.


----------



## swiv (Mar 14, 2018)

Jon-Kacho said:


> I refuse to associate with anyone who doesn't have an anime profile picture.



This is now a thread for anime avatar niBBas ONLY


----------

